

EWDs (Dijkstra essays) every day via Twitter - olafleur
http://twitter.com/#!/EWDijkstra

======
olafleur
For those who may be asking, it is a simple Python script which automatically
publish every day (via a cron job) a link to every PDF of the essays (EWDs) of
Dijkstra. We can then follow the ideas of this great mind with (a little)
delay.

